# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  هرب العريس يوم كتب الكتاب

## طوق الياسمين

*هرب العريس يوم كتب الكتاب >>*

*


انا مهندسة عمرى 30 عاما ابى من النوع المتسلط جدا وبالتالى لم نكون معه علاقات خاصة اى لم نستطع انا وبقيه اخواتى ان نصرح له بما فى حياتنا الخاصة 
تعرفت على شاب يعمل بجريدة قوميه عقب زيارته لموقع عملى لبعض الاسباب وتطورت العلاقه بيننا سريعا وصرت احبه كما لم احب احدا من قبل وصار كل حياتى
ولكن لا انكر اننى طوال هذه العلاقة كنت اشعر بأنه لا يبادلنى نفس قوة الحب وكان دائما يحكى لى عن تسلط خالاته عليه بعد وفاة والدته 
وطلبت منه ان يحدد مواعيد لخطبتى وكتب الكتاب وفاجأنى بانه ما على الا ان اختار الزمن الذى يناسبنى حتى لو كان غدا 

طرت من الفرحه وقلت له بعد اسبوع واخبرت والدى بما سيحدث وسعد كثيرا وبما انه من الصنف الذى يحب المظاهر قام والدى بدعوة كل قريب وبعيد لنا ليشهدوا يوم خطوبتى وعقد قرانى وذبح من الذبائح كمية خرافيه واحضرنا الحلويات وغيرة وقبل الموعد المحدد لحضور العريس الساعه 8 م اتصل بى العريس قرابه الرابعه عصرا ليخبرنى وبكل بساطه ان خالاته الثلاثه لم يتفقن على المجيئ فى ذلك اليوم ويستحسن ان نؤجله ليوم اخر 
دارت الدنيا بى وانا ارى التجهيزات المهولة لإستقبالهم والكم الهائل من الضيوف الذى حضر 

فما كان منى الا ان بكيت وتوسلت اليه ان يحضر لانه لايوجد خيار اخر بعدما فعلناه من دعاية واعلان ولم تشفع دموعى او نحيبى وانهى المحادثه سريعا وبما تبقى لى من عقل اتصلت بصديقه الانتيم ليقنع صديقه بالحضور فقط ووصلت مرحله ان طلبت منه ان يقنعه بالحضور الشكلى فقط حتى لا تحدث لى فضيحه وانه يمكن ان ينسحب بعدها اذا شاء ووعدنى صديقه خيرا وانتظرت منه ردا على مكالمتى وعندما لم يتصل اتصلت انا فإذا بكل من هاتفه وهاتف العريس مغلقين وخارج التغطيه 
لم اجد حلا سوى ان اواجه اهلى بالحقيقه المرة ولم يتحمل ابى نظرات الشماته فى عيون بعض الضيوف ونقل الى المستشفى 
وانتهت قصتى مع هذا المخلوق العجيب الذى لم يهاتفنى بعدها ابدا والذى لم يتذكر ان له اخوات يمكن ان يحدث بهن ما حدث لى


ماذا تفعلين ان وقعتِ بمأزقها؟؟*

*يتبع >>*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]مش معقول !!

هاد مش تصرّف انسان عاقل ابداً ..

ممكن فينا نحكي بالموضوع من نواحي تانية او من خلال قصص مشابهة ، واحد بحب وحدة وبوعدها 5 آلاف وعد وبالنهاية بختفي ببساطة!

واحد بحب وحدة وقلبه بتعلق بصديقتها و وبترك حبيبته مشانها وببساطة!

واحد بحب وحدة مشان هدف انو ينال من شرفها ، طبعا مع سيل من الأكاذيب حتى يستدرجها الى وكر ابليس!


كتير فيه قصصة بتتشابه والضحية بتكون بأغلب هاي القصص الفتاة ، ولو صادفتنا قصة انو الضحية فيها رجل فـ الرجل عادة ما بتأثر من هاي القضية متل ما بتتأثر الفتاة ..

ما بعرف أحط حالي مكانها كوني شب مش بنت بس بقول لهالبنت انتي برضو تسرعتي بعزيمة الناس والضيوف والثقة فيه ، مثلا مثلا على سبيل المثال لا اكثر ، البنت اللي بدها تخطب تكتب كتابها بالمحكمة اول وبعدين تخلي الشكليات لحال .. انا بعرف كتير ناس هيك بعملوا ، مش قضية انو مشان يضمنوا الشب لا مش هيك ، انما حتى تكون هالأمور كاملة مكمّلة بيناتهم ويكونوا فاهمين بعضهم مزبوط لإنو ما بنكتب الكتاب على العميات ، ما بعرف هاي طريقة من الطرق ، بس بهالحالة للأسف الزمن ما رح يرجع للخلف ، فينا نعتبره درس لغيرها قبل ليكون الها وان شاء الله ربنا بعوضها خير منه .. اصلا ما بستاهلها ولو عاشت معه اكيد ما رح تكون مبسوطة ما دام فيه هاي العادات ..


شكرا زمردة .. ومتابع [/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

صحيح هدوء ومعك حق بـ كل كلمة قلتها في كتير بنات بيتعرضوو لـ هيك مواقف وهمِ بكونوو كتير مبسوطين وواثقين وهاي كلمة العمر لـ البنت >> تتزوجيني"

اي بنت بتفرح وبتعمل العاجيب لما تسمعها


الا انا  :Bl (32): 

نورت هدوء وابقى متابع  :SnipeR (47):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اي تحمد ربها مليون مرة انه هسى عرفته وهاد كف محترم مشان تعرف الناس على حقيتها
والشب اللي بده امه او خالته او اخته تسيرة  وتقله اعمل وما تعمل بدهاش اياه 
الزلمة زلمة بر الوالدين اشي وطاعه اللي رباني اشي  وانه اتصرف حسب قناعاتي اشي ثاني 
مليح اللي عرفته هسى بدل ما تكتشف انه امعه وتابع للنسوان مرة ثانية 
عاااااااااااااادي ف اكثر من هيك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

معاكي حق اميرة قوس النصر فعلا هاي صفعة تتعلم لـ قدام
والزلمة الي ما بيقرر عن نفسه ما بيتحمل مسؤولية اي شي

نورتِ الموضوع  :4022039350:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الله يسلمك يارب اللي بعرفه انه ما حد بعمل اشي غصب عنه مين ما كان يكون والزلمة اللي بتحجج هيك يعني ازلم اله يقول بطلت بدل حجة خالتي او امي مش قابله بتظل اله هيبه  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اكيد الهيبة اهم شي يخلي شوية احترام لـ ذاته مش يكون "خوشخيشة" >> عـ قولة امي  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:020105 EmMO4 Prv: 
يا عيني عليكي هي دي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

:SnipeR (15):  :SnipeR (15):

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اكيد ما كان يحبها بصدق وكان يتسلى 
لانه لو حبها ربع ما هي حبته كان صدق بكلامه معها واتى الى الموعد حتى ولو شكليا 

انا لو مكانها ما بسامحه ابدا وبدل ما هو ينهي العلاقة انا بنهيها

----------


## طوق الياسمين

صحيح ومعكِ حق لازم تنهي  :36 1 6[1]:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]زمردة ما بعرف لو بحقلي ارد هيك
بس اول ما قرأت ما بعرف ليش  خطرت ببالي اغنية اليسا..لو ما تيجي


[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مش عارف شو بدي أحكي هو نذالة انا آسف على هذه الكلمة أم هبل وتسليم عاطفي من البنت بش إنسان يستاهل الطخ مرة وحدة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الاغنية عـ الوجع العقيق  :Cgiving: 

اه بدو طخ تحية العريس  :Bl (19):

----------

